# Looking for Lucy S. Found your money bag with Amex, ID and $ on 9W



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Looking for Lucy S. from New York City. I found your money bag on 9W (NY-NJ border) with your NY Driver's ID, Amex and cash. I think I found your LinkedIn profile and sent you an invitation with info.

Email me directly: [email protected]

EDIT: Found her!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Good Karma to come to you Mergetrio...


----------

